# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Branderig gevoel vagina

## Jeezy

Hallo, ik heb af en toe een branderig gevoel bij de vagina. Dit is meestal na de ochtendplad maar ook gedurende de dag dat ik plad. Dat branderig gevoel houdt even aan, misschien een uur of langer en is dan weg. Ik voel me dan.vies en owil me wasf sen. Ik heb geen soa of blaasontsteking. Verder heb ik geen andere klachten of iets ab normaa aan mn urine ofvagina. Het enige is dat soort branderig gevoel daar beneden. Vooral in de zomer had ik.daar last van, nu is het wel wat minder maar het is er nog afen toe. Wie herkwnt dit?

----------


## sietske763

mag ik vragen hoe oud je bent...?
t enige waar in nu opkom is; of een schimmelinfectie of het kan van de overgang zijn, dan wordt het slijmvlies daar dunner en dat kan echt een rotgevoel geven....

----------


## Alie66

Hoi Jeezi,

Hoe is het intussen? Ik heb op deze site een heel blog geschreven over schimmelinfectie, een ervaringsdeskundige spreekt. Ik heb een Orthomoleculaire opleiding gevolgd.

Groetjes,

----------

